# Kindle Case Problem Investigated



## altzone (Sep 4, 2010)

I have done some investigation on the Kindle Case lockup problem.
No solution yet, but I think we can rule out the metal tabs.

From:
http://www.eevblog.com/2010/12/23/eevblog-135-kindle-case-mythbusting/






Dave.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I was told by  kindle specialist from Amazon yesterday that Amazon were investigating it and will make an announcement.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been having my Kindle freeze sporadically after I put it to sleep when done reading. Sometimes it would not wake up so I could read again. I would then have to reset it by holding the power switch to the right for over 15 seconds.  This would happen several times per day, not every day, but 3-4 days per week.

I called Kindles CS last week, they had me try the 3.0.3 firmware. It seemed (I did not document each happening) to make it happen less often but did not solve the issue. So I called again yesterday. The Kindle CS person asked me if it was in a cover. I said yes and told him it was the black non-lighted amazon case. He told me to take it out of the cover, reset it, then don't put it back in the cover. It has not locked up since I did that, but it's only been about 27 hours. At this point I am not convinced that any problem was solved yet by taking it out of the cover. But if I go a week or more without it freezing up, I'll be more convinced that the case may have something to do with it.

He also quickly gave me a credit to purchase a different case. I asked him if a different color amazon case (I have the black non-lighted, read on Internet about black case issues) made a difference, he said no, that I should get a different case. I asked him about the lighted case, again he said I should get a different case, stressing the word different. 

So I ordered a M-Edge Go case and a M-Edge light and still have $5 credit left over.

Interested to see how all this cover stuff plays out.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

waynep said:


> .....He also quickly gave me a credit to purchase a different case. I asked him if a different color amazon case (I have the black non-lighted, read on Internet about black case issues) made a difference, he said no, that I should get a different case. I asked him about the lighted case, again he said I should get a different case, stressing the word different.
> 
> So I ordered a M-Edge Go case and a M-Edge light and still have $5 credit left over.
> 
> Interested to see how all this cover stuff plays out.


I thought that the problem was only with the NONlighted cover? I have the lighted case, and haven't had the rebooting problem with it - I had some earlier reboots occur after downloading MANY books, but it occurred while the K3 was in NO case, and then no reboots while back in the cover.

I really love having the light with me wherever my K3 goes, in a slim, lightweight case, and would hate to have to give it up, if it is also a design flaw!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I thought that the problem was only with the NONlighted cover? I have the lighted case, and haven't had the rebooting problem with it - I had some earlier reboots occur after downloading MANY books, but it occurred while the K3 was in NO case, and then no reboots while back in the cover.
> 
> I really love having the light with me wherever my K3 goes, in a slim, lightweight case, and would hate to have to give it up, if it is also a design flaw!


I did not have a rebooting issue. Mine would freeze after I turned it off, and it would never turn back on, without a 15 second power button reset. But the guy I spoke to indicated that color or lights did not matter. He did not outright admit there was an issue, but did steer me away from the amazon covers with some hints.


----------

